# Door Gasket Replacement, now hard to close



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried to replace the gasket on my door a few days ago.  After 4 attempts, I gave up on the new gasket.  I could not get the door to close without pushing VERY hard.  So I gave up and flipped the old (2 years) gasket over and just put it back.  Yeah....  I know...  I know....  

It is still hard to close and I'm sure it is not good for the latch.  What am I doing wrong.  I'm a handy guy, but this has me wooped so far....

Any thoughts?


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you sure you got the correct size ?

Shawn


----------



## brianbeech (Feb 17, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Are you sure you got the correct size ?
> 
> Shawn



He flipped over his old gasket, so I would say the one he's working with now (after giving up on the new one) is the correct size.


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> shawneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's correct.  And the new one was 3/8" which is what is called for in the OM.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 17, 2011)

I gotta ask, did you clean ALL of the old gasket cement out of the channel?


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I gotta ask, did you clean ALL of the old gasket cement out of the channel?



Yeah....  There ws not much there.  The reason I wanted to replace it in the first place was because the section where the two ends come together was falling out of the channel.  Looking back I should have just put some cement there and pushed it back in place.  But nooooo......  I have to pull it all out and try to replace it....


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you actually fired up the stove after the gasket replacement?  Maybe this would allow the gasket to "form" to the seal better.  Dunno, just throwing it out there. Is it possible to adjust the door on that stove?


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Have you actually fired up the stove after the gasket replacement?  Maybe this would allow the gasket to "form" to the seal better.  Dunno, just throwing it out there. Is it possible to adjust the door on that stove?



Yeah...  It's in use now.  No way to adjust the door.

Thanks


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2011)

ckdeuce said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno what rope your supposed to have, but I have seen 3/8 round as well as 3/8 flat.  Is it possible that it needs a different style?


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Feb 17, 2011)

GO ONE SIZE SMALLER

I also went with the size they spec'd & the resulting "hard closing"
busted the casting on my door!!
Was able to get it re-machined, but on older Hearthstones, that casting
seemed to be a problem area - fixed in later models & castings.


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> ckdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.....  I bet that is it....  I did notice that the new gasket seemed round compared to the original.  I bet you hit it Jags!  I will try to order one direct from a hearthstone dealer.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 17, 2011)

I have noticed gaskets can very by mfg for a given size. Generally they are tight till the first fire but yeh, you gotta close the door first. When installing did you massage it out? You can generally make them smaller if putting in a groove by stretching during install.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 17, 2011)

The other possibility is that the new gasket is "high density" like my stove requires and the old was "low density". That would do it. The low density is fairly soft and fluffy. The high density is harder. If I put low density of the same size my stove requires in the door you could fling a cat through the gap.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 17, 2011)

It think it also depends on the strands in the gasket and how tight they are wrapped.

The gasket that I am using on my stove is tightly wrapped and is actually one size bigger then recommended. 
If I went with the size that is recommended the gasket will not even raise above the channel.


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 17, 2011)

ckdeuce said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU *CAN* adjust the latch.....  Back out set screw on handle....  Handle unscrews, as you unscrew the handle you are also allowing the latch mechanism to extend further,  unscrew handle one or 2 full revolutions, replace set screw and try door.  

After you get door to where you are comfortable with it closing (it feels correct) test all around door (dollar bill test).

Shawn


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> ckdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE  I had no idea that could be done.  I will give it a shot when I get home tonight.  Fantastic man!  Thanks


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 17, 2011)

ckdeuce said:
			
		

> NICE  I had no idea that could be done.  I will give it a shot when I get home tonight.  Fantastic man!  Thanks



Just be sure not to unscrew it all the way and loose the washer or the spring.

Shawn


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 17, 2011)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> ckdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that advice depends on which version of the cam that he has.
old ball bearing?
wave washer?
newer spring style?

its a small gasket, so getting the right density is more important than on other models( not a lot of play, small cast track...)
i always get the gasket from HS


----------



## ckdeuce (Feb 17, 2011)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> shawneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the new style.  I think that I am going to continue to have an issue until I get HearthStone to replace my door.  There is so much play in the door, and I have to lift up on the handle side just to get it to close.  I think that play is wearing down the gasket.  This is only my second year with the stove and I love it, but the door play is driving me nuts.


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2011)

Re-drill hinges for a larger pin??  Dunno how your hinge setup is -


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 17, 2011)

ckdeuce said:
			
		

> I have the new style.  I think that I am going to continue to have an issue until I get HearthStone to replace my door.  There is so much play in the door, and I have to lift up on the handle side just to get it to close.  I think that play is wearing down the gasket.  This is only my second year with the stove and I love it, but the door play is driving me nuts.



Just in case you missed this from a few months ago.... my issue with the latch....


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62794/


----------



## charly (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you bunch the gasket up too much as you worked it around the door groove , making it too dense? Nice to dry fit first when you can.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, 
I went through gasket failure a few weeks back and bought some generic gasket material from the stove store (the recommended stuff).  Tried to stuff all of it in there, and couldn't even shut the door.   I dry-fitted the gasket material until I got it right.  Trimmed some of the gasket material shorter and tried that, continued until I could shut the door.  It still shut hard for a week or so until it got sufficiently mashed down.  Since it was -40 out and getting colder in, I was on here getting help until I got it to work.  Gyrfalcon went through this--ended up w/a broken latch as well. 

One of the stove dealers in here recommended using the proprietary kits sold by Hearthstone.  

HTH.


----------

